# Bonfire/ Outerwear ??



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

I've got an 'advanced' Gore-Tex Bonfire pants they are pretty good :thumbsup:, but then again the regular price was 600CAN$. They've got these nice full-lenght zippers on the sides, good for ventilation when you're hiking up the mountain. You don't need to take off you boots as well in case you just want to take off your pants.


----------

